# Sealing potential mouseholes in the floor



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'm sure the topic has been covered before but I can't find the answers so sorry to repeat the question.

We've got several holes -each about the size of a 50p piece, in the floor of the van where various cables and hoses have been routed through. They are not sealed. The ones we can see are under the van seats. In view of what has been said about mice getting into the van we are going to seal them as soon as possible.

What is the recommended way to do this ? I think they might be too big to stuff silicone sealant into.

We'll also be putting mouse traps down !  

G.


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

I've always managed with silicone sealant, but not to that size.

How about expanding foam sealant? Should easily plug a gap like that, and can be trimmed.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Mice are a bit like burglars...if they want to get in they will get in...OK taking obvious precautions like you are carrying out makes good sense BUT

If they are going to get in to the vehicle the mice will first have to climb up from the ground via the wheels...so why not place some traps alongside each wheel ( inside the wheel on a housebrick to keep it dry) baited with the mouses favorite food, a little lump of chocolate (cadburys bournville or dairy milk 2nd best)....that way not only will you get 'em before they do any damage but if one of the traps is sucessful and catches a mouse you will know for sure that they are around.

Mike

P.S. perforated zinc as sold in pet shops for use in mouse cages will do the job of covering big holes...if you want you can finish the edges with a bead of silicone but I think that is one of the little darlings favorites too :lol:

P.P.S. if you are worried about the cat or little jimmy getting caught in the trap put the trap inside a short piece of plastic pipe....the square sort used for rainwater downspout...mice love going into tubes


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Mike; Edward de Bono would have been proud of that answer.

Go to the very top of the class for lateral thinkers.  I blush for shame that I did not think of it  

Thanks both. The mousetraps will be in place tomorrow as well as the expanding sealant on order to stop the draughts and damp getting into the holes.
G


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Hi all

After finding an abandoned mouse nest inside the heating duct in my van (previous owners proberbly unaware of stowaways) I put a mouse trap and poison down in place of the nest.
Mice will run along ducting/tubes of any sort so I made them a nice welcoming tube with lunch laid on. 

So far thank goodness, no takers.


----------



## 88831 (May 9, 2005)

i am sorry to have a giggle, but. i have visions of a little mouse,his poor little legs a blur,running at 50 miles an hour, trying to catch up with your motorhome(allar a team)to jump on the exhaust and scramble inside. dave. a pest controler of 40 years


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Morning Dave....Love your picture of the mouse ! I wonder who did the research to find out what kind of chocolate mice prefer. I wonder if continental mice turn their noses up at our sweeter, fattier stuff ?

Do you take precautions against mice in your MH ? 

G


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> I wonder who did the research to find out what kind of chocolate mice prefer. I wonder if continental mice turn their noses up at our sweeter, fattier stuff ?


Hi

Purely a personal choice , I like Bournville and found that our mice did too! Another bait that I found works really well in the summer is a fresh chunk of cucumber, I think that house mice do not drink as such and get all the moisture they need from food so I guess that's why it works so well.

Hunting rats or mice is an entertaining pastime...no one ever seems to get upset about it either....not so cuddly as a fox I guess....If they get into somewhere important, like your motorhome, they can cause extensive and expensive damage. Rodents It seems have a compulsive need to gnaw, and this is often on electrical cables ( to sharpen their teeth) ...a habit which in the past has caused me real problems, so getting rid of the little bleeders became a bit of a personal crusade.

Other methods ...like those maybe used by pest controllers, like baiting with poison, are great for stopping the mice getting a foothold in a property but are not really quick enough if you have a mouse that gets into the van....but the old wooden spring traps set in a corner or at the back of a cupboard will do it. (Mice always seem make their runs along the side or back of a cupboard or shelf so thats where to put the trap)

The other trouble with using poison bait in a stored or laid up for the winter van is that you are introducing a food source into an area that should be cleared of any foodstuffs. The mice may come in to the van in the first instance because it is warm but they will not stay unless there is a source of food nearby.

I have even used stuff called tracking powder which is put down in the runs and allows you to see the footmarks...but the best thing about it is, it is a poison and when they lick it off themselves it does em' in. Trouble is they just go off and die so not a lot of satisfaction in that method :lol:

What do you think Dave (pilote1995)? how about a bit of pro advice :lol:

Mike

:lol: :lol: :lol: I have just read all this ...I cannot belive that I have written so much about mice...you lot now know that I am completly bonkers :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The deed is done ! Four mouse traps ( 2 cheap Little Nippers and 2 expensive Rentokil) primed with best Cadbury's Dairy Milk, set and in position. 

You know the story of the man in the train tearing up newspapers and throwing the pieces out of the window ?  

G.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I have this problem every year. My van is stored at a storage site in the middle of some fields. They have caused damage to a few things.

This year I have set traps again. To date I have caught 8 mice. I work away so can only empty them every 2 weeks. I have tried all sorts of different devices. Even spent £150 on a ultra sonic scarer working off the 12 volt leisure battery. 

Given the amount I have caught with the sonic thing on tells you how well it works!!!  

Stewart


----------



## 88809 (May 9, 2005)

*Blocking Holes*

Hi,
Although it maybe a frustrating problem having your Motorhome infested with mice, it would *not* be a good idea to totally block the holes in the MH floor as they are designed as GAS drop out holes and therefore the mesh method of semi-sealing would be a preferred option.

The holes which have wires running thru are probably ok to seal completely.
JUST A SAFETY THOUGHT NO-ONE ELSE HAD MENTIONED.

Regards
Julie


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi all
I have found that mice do not like strong smells so I have installed moth balls where they were getting and since then they have stayed away.

Chris


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Good day everyone. This topic has brough to light a problem that I face on a very regular basis. 
When travelling to the studios in my RV I find I have to make many concessions to avoid being trodden on, kicked or run over by humans. 
California is a huge place even for humans, so you will empathise with my problem in traversing the state. Winnebago had to work closely with Tamiya and Tyco to produce a suitable vehicle for me, and I cannot afford to have it crushed by a wayward Studebaker. 
However my main problem is that I have to park in some unwholesome places when on set. 
It's the most awful feeling when I open my blinds in the morning to see two baleful eyes filling the windshield, and hear a purr that rattles the dishes in my cupboards. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Your obedient servant, 

Stewart Little


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

You know what you have to do mouse ?

Come to England, that's what. Kind humans there put out Cadbury's Dairy Milk chocolate bars for you in nice warm motorhomes. Some even put tuna or peanut butter - though I have to say that a few put out nasty smelly moth balls which can't be very tasty.

What can California possibly have that England has not got at the moment ?

(OK ; you don't have to answer that.........)

G


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Greeting Mr. Grizzly,
I should love to visit England again with it's Dairy Milk, Tizer and Marmite.
Marmite is my favourite English food; when I was last visiting I won a 5 year supply in a competion - that's 1 jar.
My cousin is in England, at Salford University (in a Belljar on the 7th floor).
I'm hoping to bring the Winnie over next spring; that's if Geena Davis can carry it through as hand luggage.
If we meet up on site I'll remember to use your door.

Kindest regards,

Stewart Litttle.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Bump for mouse catchers everywhere :lol:


----------

